

Dot-com bust ripples still felt 10 years later - cwan
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/03/07/BUK71CB0PV.DTL&type=business

======
_delirium
there was a bit of discussion on this yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1173058>

